# Hughes 25 mm module



## steveinstaffs (Oct 6, 2015)

hello all, Steve here from Staffordshire UK, I am a new member but have had a general interest in LED watches since I had one as a 15 year old (sadly 37 years ago !)

I now wear a cool looking original Fairchild !

Hopefully I am in the right forum pages. Basically I have been given a compuchron watch case by a friend that belonged to his father, it has been in a drawer for maybe 10 years, and it look like someone has made an effort to change the module which no longer works. The case is in really good condition and i think it would be great to get it working again. It needs a Hughes 25mm module or I understand a SASM57 ? I have also read that a SASM 42-49 might work (I don't know if that means any SASM between 42 and 49 ?).

Does anyone have an appropriate module I can purchase ?

Thank you

steve


----------



## stromspeicher (May 28, 2015)

Hi Steve,

I answered your other post elsewhere on the forum but missed this post as I don't look at the vintage section often -

... I think you should try asking your question on newdwf.com - there is a specific Vintage LED sub-forum and the current owner of that forum, Hanno, is the guy who produces the SASM replacement modules that you're thinking about. There's plenty of expertise there but you might have to wait a bit for an answer as that forum isn't quite as busy as some others.

Rgds,

Mark.


----------



## steveinstaffs (Oct 6, 2015)

Mark thank you. sorry I have not thanked you before now but still getting used to the forum pages set up.


----------

